# SUP Opinions...suggestions...help!



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

I've paddled a lot of different SUP designs, and own a C4 iSUP XXL. I love my board but it is 1st generation inflatable SUP design and the newer boards out there certainly upgraded the shapes and features well. 

Here's my 2cents:

*Hala Hoss*: great board, more traditional shape but lots of stability, more versatile.

*Hala Atcha*: beefcake of a board, amazing stability, great downriver but a bit slow for anything else (surfing, flatwater)

*Badfish MCIT*: surprisingly fun board (I thought it looked like a minimized ducky), good stability but surprising agility too, good all rounder but a little slow on flatwater. Does hold a little water on the deck but if you wanted to stay dry, stay in your kayak!

*Starboard Whopper*: Eyeing this as my next board, especially the 6" model. I think this is probably one of the top of the line downriver/surfing boards out there, it is a good simple and clean design that will excel in a wide range of uses. 

*NRS Czar*: no experience

I too, at one time, was looking for "one board to rule them all" but realized I was compromising too much in performance on ocean surf and flatwater cruising. I went to hard boards for that and kept the inflatable for rivers. If you're hoping to use them mostly on rivers and especially in Colorado, I'd lean towards the Hala boards. The company is great; based in Steamboat and focused on boards for Colorado:super stable and well constructed. Starboard makes some sweet boards but they are targeting a much wider use niche (all round) and have their background in windsurf and ocean riding. Also, the size and location of Hala might make service issues much easier to deal with as compared to Starboard.

But, you'll be demoing a lot it sounds so you'll have a good chance to see what you like/don't like about different companies and shapes. Jealous!


----------



## Len (Dec 11, 2003)

Since you're grabbing demos from CKS, also consider taking out the C4 BK pro (their demo is camo). I tried that board along side the astro whopper fun and the c4 won out. Even though it was a bit narrower in the waist than the whopper, stability felt pretty close, it was faster, and far more ridged. I didn't try the whopper deluxe though - I think the extra 2" might make a big difference in that design. Both shapes seem like they'd be suitable for small ocean surf, amongst other uses. I'm not sure you'll find a do-it-all board that'll also cover performance river surfing. I tried. I ended up with a badfish river surfer and feel like I made the right decision.

If the river stays up above 300cfs today, we're going to surf the staircase wave at 11:00 or so -- it's midway thought the bv river park, accessed from the picnic area. Head on down if you have time. Depending on who else comes out today... we'll have a couple of badfish 6'11" river surfers and an mvpS that you can try out - and maybe shake you of that 1 board intention. Here's a vid from yesterday showing the quality of the wave and poor quality of the surfer: https://vimeo.com/75067525


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for your input RedPaddle and Len. Bailing on plans for Buena and trying to stay local (Roaring Fork Valley) next weekend. Planning to pick up a Hala Atcha and Hoss BT tomorrow in Vail to demo and then source a few other boards locally.

Thanks again for your input...much appreciated.

SYOTR!


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thought I would report back that I tried out the Hala Atcha, Hala Hoss BT, Hala Straight Up, Badfish MCiT, and the Badfish MVP. The Hoss BT won for me. Super stable, confidence boosting, and surprisingly agile for it's size even with a cooler strapped to the bow! The other boards were fun and the MVP was awesome for surfing but man does it hurt when you fall on that thing and bash your shins. 

For what I will be doing (mostly river running and some flat water touring as well as some traveling, overnight raft trips) I thought the Hoss was the overall best package. After trying all the boards on small waves I am convinced if river surfing is your main motive then the hard boards not inflatable boards are the way to go. Man was it a blast on grizzly. SUPing made the class II rapids the funnest they have ever been!


----------



## Carne Asada (Oct 30, 2009)

I have an NRS Tyrant up for sale on the swap page that may suit both you and your wife.


----------

